# Bernat Twist and Twirl Yarn



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

For all the adventurous knitters, Bernat has a new yarn that looks like it may be very interesting to not only work with, but could make some very interesting projects. Here is a video showcasing it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is very interesting. Thanks for sharing. Jinx


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

That is so cool. I got something like that from Red Heart called Boutique and it's knit the same way. Haven't got around to trying it yet. Am working on socks for Christmas gifts and things like work and housekeeping and life seem to cut into my knitting time. Oh well, enjoy it more when I can get around to it.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got to get some of that yarn! I love it and I'll bet the scarf is beautiful when you finish finish knitting it.


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

I can see that as a frilly hat on a little girl.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is very fun to work with and great craft fair items. They work up fast and are so pretty. I have about 20 of them ready for a craft fair this Saturday. I display them in black and white gift bags with colorful tissue paper and the scarf sticking out and trailing over the bag. They catch everyones eye and with jewelry being such stiff competition these days the frilly scarves bring people into my booth and hopefully entice them to buy some of my jewelry. 
Give this yarn a try.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I immediately thought of using it to make ruffles on a dress or tunic for a little girl. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> For all the adventurous knitters, Bernat has a new yarn that looks like it may be very interesting to not only work with, but could make some very interesting projects. Here is a video showcasing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Bully! I did it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Brenda,

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing!
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Very kewl video and yarn...always love new techniques and yarns.

On your avatar ..the doily ..is that called "Garden Party"? ..I crochet same doily years ago and actually won a blue ribbon for mine...LOVE that pattern...Yours is very beautifully done

Hugs,

Camilla



Brenda19605 said:


> For all the adventurous knitters, Bernat has a new yarn that looks like it may be very interesting to not only work with, but could make some very interesting projects. Here is a video showcasing it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very interesting, especially his method of casting on.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very interesting, especially his method of casting on.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Camilla, your doily is wonderful. Glad to see it. Thanks for posting and grats on your ribbon.


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen it at Michael's or Joan's


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

crafti mami said:


> Has anyone seen it at Michael's or Joan's


One of my non-knitting friends is always trying to trick me up. She goes on lots of trips and almost always brings me back a few skeins of odd yarns. She brought me three of the twist and twirl. She had given me the pompadoodle yarn a couple months before I ever saw it anywhere. She has never asked me to make her a thing, but I often will return the yarns back to her as a useable item, and she seems very grateful! We are great friends!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Your scarf will look like one of these:
https://www.iceyarns.com/cat:en:4578#picture
https://www.iceyarns.com/ballerina_scarf_pink_white_camel#picture
I think these are too wide to make a ruffle on most things but it might work. I don't think the larger mesh ones will work as a ruffle but the smaller-mesh ones might. 
This one is made from a narrower ribbon.
https://www.iceyarns.com/samba_scarf_camel#picture
The only problem with using one of these yarns as a ruffle is that it snags easily. A yarn like Lion Brand's Ruffles would work. 
These links come from Ice Yarns web site. They have a ruffly yarn called Frilly that is the same as Lion Brand's Ruffles except that it's available in more colors. This type of yarn would work well for ruffles on clothing or on scarves alternated with another yarn. The problem is that it's being discontinued so if you want any, you need to order it before it's gone. Lion brand had a few more colors than now to begin with but they now have only one or two. If you look on their site you will see patterns and photos of it being used in several different ways. The Samba types of yarns would work well but the snag so easily I'd be kind of hesitent. One of our forum members made some really nice ruffly scarves out of the narrow ribbon type of ruffle yarn: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16840-1.html
and a couple more here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17170-1.html
Here are a couple out of the wider ribbon yarns. The one on the left is made out of a large mesh and the one on the right out of a smaller mesh: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17291-1.html


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I live in Glendale Az. and Michaels, Joanns and Hobby Lobby doesn't carry the yarn yet,,, said to "New".. Go figure. Went to Bernat Web site and they only have a few colors available to purchase on line.. Will keep searching.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing once my projects are all done i might try it.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I live in Glendale Az. and Michaels, Joanns and Hobby Lobby doesn't carry the yarn yet,,, said to "New".. Go figure. Went to Bernat Web site and they only have a few colors available to purchase on line.. Will keep searching.


Check the Red Heart web site for Sashay, it's very similar. It's a large-mesh ribbon.
Red Heart Sashay: http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-sashay
Click on the photos to see how it looks when it's knit.
Premier yarns is making a self-ruffling yarn called Starbella:
Starbella: http://www.premieryarns.com/yarn.php?id=154
These are the same photos I posted for Ice. This is a another site selling the same yarn but the links show up as "live" because of the way they are written. They give you a much better idea how these yarns look.
Flamenco: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/scarf_orange_green_brown#picture
Ballerina: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/ballerina_scarf_pink_purple#picture
Samba: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/samba_scarf_navy#picture
Frilly: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/frilly
Except for Frilly, these are completed scarves for sale, not yarn, but the pictures of how the scarves look are very good. Ice/Yarn Paradise also sell the yarn (at a bargain price, except you have to buy 4 of the same kind and color)


----------

